# Testosteroney poll for MANLY men!



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Angry women can also vote.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Shopping for shoes so I can buy heavy steel toed boots to kick people with GARRRRRRR.

Baking with grandma comes a close second, but I don't get to often. She's real busy with her jobs as a hitman.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Watching chick flicks. Usually performed while getting a tattoo, stroking my beard, ripping the heads off prawns and opening a beer with my eye.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i love bakin cakes


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm an 'angry woman'. I voted for baking a cake with Grandma. However I would have to say the manliest man I can think of would be a real wimp, a mummy's boy and he's off to grandma's house for a cuddle.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Cuddling would be #1, after that baking cakes.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

some LifeTime movies are not that bad to be honest.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Oh here, just take my uterus already.


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

Cuddling fluffy bunny cakes with the fury of 1000 kitties:mushy


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Once watched "The Bridges of Madison County" with the guys, not sure who bought that f*ing movie...total rip-off, wast of time... nothing in there about construction, or buildin bridges. HELLOOO??? :sus 

Although one guy started gettin kinda teary-eyed at one point. Told him not to worry, we'd get our money back, gave him another beer, he was OK after that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was the first one to enter "talk about your feelings!" :yay :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> I was the first one to enter "talk about your feelings!" :yay :boogie :boogie :boogie


I was the second.
I blame group therapy today. It was just so satisfying!

Testosteroney sounds like a kind of pasta.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Baking a cake with grandma sounds like a lot of fun. Seriously. I love my grandma.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

what in the fl...


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Watching chick flicks. Usually performed while getting a tattoo, stroking my beard, ripping the heads off prawns and opening a beer with my eye.


That seems so... _Australian_. Somehow.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Great sense of humor, guys. I made chocolate chip cookies for myself a few days ago, but I did dunk them in a beer. It is so good that we can share these precious moments with each other and still feel confident about our masculinity.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Lie on opposite ends of the couch and rub her foot and she has to rub your foot the exact same way, do everything you do. Then you switch feet and she takes the lead. That's how John Wayne would have done it.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

TenYears said:


> Once watched "The Bridges of Madison County" with the guys, not sure who bought that f*ing movie...total rip-off, wast of time... nothing in there about construction, or buildin bridges. HELLOOO??? :sus
> 
> Although one guy started gettin kinda teary-eyed at one point. Told him not to worry, we'd get our money back, gave him another beer, he was OK after that.


You too, huh. After fight club (woops, I never mentioned that) we cleaned up and rented "Legends of the Fall" thinking it was maybe the history of the NFL or something. Big disappointment.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Crystalline said:


>


Flight of the Conchords rules!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Shopping for shoes. Steel toe shoes.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not manly but I think I have too much testosterone because I'm balding. But anyways, all of the above.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Baking with grandma. Since I can't bake at all and granny'd be doing most of the work.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Scratches crotch and grunts. Nothing sastisfies my manly urges more than cuddling on the couch and talking about my feelings. Can I hear a hell yeah?! :b Seriously though, cuddling is the bomb!

I didn't touch the poll, so...hehe.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

The first four options really didn't stand a chance against cuddling.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Obviously cuddling wins, but baking cakes (with grandmothers present or otherwise) is pretty swell also.

Edit: On second thought, all of these activities totally rock, provided we're using a broad definition on the chick flick front. Does Before Sunrise count as a chick flick?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as my grandma Fistula said that first year at pamplona, when Papa H (she used to call him Preparation) said he was a little tired and just wanted to chill with some carrot cake instead of run with her, "men are weenies".


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> The first four options really didn't stand a chance against cuddling.


I didn't specify what you'd be cuddling. :afr


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I enjoy chick flicks. I'm a romantic at heart.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Shopping for shoes. I buy a new pair once a year.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't do cakes-I'm more into venison and the occasional neighborhood dog that wanders onto my property.
No chick flicks - car chases,decapitated heads and zombies!
Shoes-Ain't fun lookin' for size 14D's
Feelings-Nah,the gag order from the court ruined that
Cuddling-?? Cage Fighting anyone??


----------



## bafranksbro (Feb 19, 2011)

I love baking..... just not with grandma, don't care for grandma too much but the Flight of the Conchords rules!!!!!! :lol

Even though I do have mean steel toed boots... I hate shoe shopping so hardcore, worst thing ever trying to find shoes for me!!!!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Watching a chick flick while cuddling, can't have one with out the other.


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

It depends on the time of day, but at night, I like to cuddle with my stuffed animals .... er...I mean...my girlfriend...


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cuddling on the couch, one thing usually leads to another


----------



## SneekySnee (Mar 25, 2015)

I dont do this because I'm single but i imagine cuddling on the couch would be wonderful.

I know the word 'sneaky' is spelt wrong in my name in trying to be creative


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Old topic! Cuddling, even though I don't do it enough


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't find a thread I've made a month ago, some are finding threads that got burried 4 years ago.:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sad vlad said:


> I can't find a thread I've made a month ago, some are finding threads that got burried 4 years ago.:wtf


This site is weird like that.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

shoes all day


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> some LifeTime movies are not that bad to be honest.


I understand' what you mean.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Cuddling on the couch while watching a chick flick. :3

lol. I'm definitely not a manly man though, so I'd likely legitimately enjoy doing this.

This thread is drowning in testosterone.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Cuddling for sure, right after I get done talking about how cute certain animals are. I'm super hardcore!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

lol @ angry women

Men let's talk about our feels ;D


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

:sus Heyyyy.....wait a minute! :lol


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I can bake the ****ing greatest carrot cake you've ever eaten.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This poll is like a US election.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Baking a cake with grandma would be at the top followed by cuddling. I love my grammie she's adorable and ornery at the same time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> Baking a cake with grandma would be at the top followed by cuddling. I love my grammie she's adorable and ornery at the same time.


 Cuddling with your grammie? :blank


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cuddling with your grammie? :blank


grandma needs love too


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Most girly things I do are cook and clean.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

nubly said:


> Most girly things I do are cook and clean.


 I can't make the same claim. But anyway, I don't think it counts if you HAVE to cook and clean for yourself. Which I do. I don't think I'd trust anyone else to cook for me anyway. I'm picky. Unless I can dump salt and pepper on whatever it is.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I do like cuddling. 
Can we cuddle and talk about our feelings while watching a chick flick?
Or is that too Testosteroney?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Cuddles pls.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Cuddlies for the ****ing win!


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> I can't find a thread I've made a month ago, some are finding threads that got burried 4 years ago.:wtf


You're like the crazy cat lady of forum threads, though.


----------

